# Additional livestock?



## fish2000 (Mar 2, 2008)

As I posted earlier, I have a 20 gallon saltwater with a few bought live rock and some coral skeletons that is being populated with microorganisms right now (it is turning brown from the previous white color). I have only one fish, a blue devil damsel and I was wondering if I could add another fish to the tank. 

20 gallons is pretty small and the damsel is pretty aggressive. I was looking at a bi-color psuedochromis but I really don't want to have the two bickering over territory. The damsel seems to have claimed the tank for herself too as she swims everywhere. Even if the two do get along I don't want to make the damsel unhappy. Is it possble to add a psuedochromis? If not, then I'll just wait 6-7 months and add some low light mushrooms.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

i have a friend that has had a BD Damsel with a percula for 7 months with no problems, there is also a hermit crab and coral banded shrimp as well... so


----------



## fish2000 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the insight. I was actually refering to a dottyback . I do think they will work but:

1) I read that once a damsel "owns" a tank it will harass any new livestock
2) I don't have that much hiding space in my setup, I'll see if I can attach a picture
3) I have a 20 gallon tank. 

I am leaning towards just adding some coral later down the road as I can see a dottyback and damsel fighting often.

As for a clownfish, aren't they damsels too? Interesting how they don't fight. Your friend must have a fairly large tank.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

oh i see, i thought you just meant any livestock... what i have heard as one way to stop harrasment is remove the fish(the damsel in your case) change around the tank and then introduce the newfish at the same time you put the damsel back in, it will think it is in a brand new home with a new friend. worth a try.


----------



## fish2000 (Mar 2, 2008)

Is 20 gallons enough for 2 aggressive fish?

Edit: I would however love to add a clownfish to my aquarium if my damsel won't bother it and vice versa. My blue devil dosen't go near the area with strong current often and maybe the clown can reside there if it can tolerate the mildly intense current. How would a clown fare with a damsel? Will they fight each other too? i understand your friend was sucessful but how big was the tank? Also, I know I can increase hiding places, but I would actually like to see the fish too ;-) 

Thanks.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

his tank is a 12g so i think you will be okay. they don't fight and he doesn't have many hiding spots at all. with a 20g you could even get a mating pair of perculas. and the fact that there were more clowns than the damsel would keep it from messing with them not that i think it would anyways, and perculas are peaceful so no worries about them messing with the bluedevil.


----------



## fish2000 (Mar 2, 2008)

thank you. i will look into the matter and decide in a few weeks!


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah no problem, post an update about it when you do


----------



## fish2000 (Mar 2, 2008)

I asked some LFS workers and they said that it was fine. I also called LiveAquaria and they also said it was okay but my tank was under the 30 gallon "minimum" for saltwater. I contacted my friend who raises clownfish and he said that there could be trouble considering that the damsel is aggressive. I still don't know. I guess the only thing to do is try, but clownfish are quite an investment for a simple test...


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

i mean 17 dollars (what they cost by me) is nothing compared to the average of 50 or so for any other type of saltwater fish... i just realized i was saying percula when i actually meant Ocellaris... there isn't much different but perculas are known to be semi-aggressive... 

i think with a 20 gallon you will be fine.. give it a try and if you find that the damsel is too aggressive then talk to your LFS about being able to return the clownfish and maybe getting the Damsel a mate?


----------



## fish2000 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was actually seriously considering a male blue devil. How would that work out? We all know sticking a boy and girl together dosen't always work!


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

like i said take your Blue Devil out change around your aqua scape and then introduce them at the same time its like starting anew with the whole "i own the tank" deal... and plus if you are lucky you might have some baby blue devils


----------



## fish2000 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ahh, I see. Thanks for the advice. Interesting how males and females will duke it out too.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

animal instinct to assert dominance, weird though how it is usually the male taking the back seat in the fish world.


----------

